# Special Request for help with Golf Tournament!



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's

Catfish or Kevin is hosting a golf day at Fort Lewis Washington for Soldiers which he is one of. LOL anyway Vinnie and Myself want to set up a Puff.com Table and hand out cigars for the players many of whom you gotta know need a day like this.

Jon can we have your permission to somehow make a banner for the table? And if anyone has the ability to make us a banner as large as possible that would help a bunch!!

We ask for donations of above average sticks for us to hand out in the name of Puff. We may also do lighters and other stuff as well. But are only asking for sticks. If you can help us out that would be great, you can send to me or Vinnie.

This event is Friday August 20th and we expect 160 Troops to attend, we promise if they allow them we will take lots of pictures and also anyone local who would also like to shake some hands of our Heroes and hand out smokes with us to attend as well.

Come on Team Wa this is a challenge to you as well ya lazy bastards. 

Please help us, donations can be just a few sticks but please make them decent, we are representing Puff in person and do not want to hand out bundled cigars.

Thanks for your support, we are doing this and hope you do it with us.

Puff Rocks Lets Show Fort Lewis Just how much??

Thank You

Dave and Vinnie :yo:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Dave, I'll start putting some sticks together, and since I have fridays off I would like to attend as well. I don't have capability to make a banner, but I'll check around, and I am willing to pitch in to have one made. We'll talk.

Big thanks to you and Kevin and Vinnie for making this opportunity available to us!!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dave, I've made banners for my Masonic Lodge in the past (example of my work is Union Lodge No. 19 F&AM) but rely on a printing company to print it onto vinyl. Its about 90 bucks for a 3x6 full color banner. I guess the question is, pending approval, do they have the requisite artwork in a format that can be blown up that big.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Dave, I've made banners for my Masonic Lodge in the past (example of my work is Union Lodge No. 19 F&AM) but rely on a printing company to print it onto vinyl. Its about 90 bucks for a 3x6 full color banner. I guess the question is, pending approval, do they have the requisite artwork in a format that can be blown up that big.


Paper would be fine! we would have to ask Jon, Last time I asked I didn't hear back and took that as a no, Can we do it from the logo on puff and blpw it up" sorry not my think other than I understand __ that much about artwork!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Dave, I'll start putting some sticks together, and since I have fridays off I would like to attend as well. I don't have capability to make a banner, but I'll check around, and I am willing to pitch in to have one made. We'll talk.
> 
> Big thanks to you and Kevin and Vinnie for making this opportunity available to us!!!


Cool Sean I was thinking you would be there,


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Paper would be fine! we would have to ask Jon, Last time I asked I didn't hear back and took that as a no, Can we do it from the logo on puff and blpw it up" sorry not my think other than I understand __ that much about artwork!


You can, but the larger you make it, the more it will distort. It will be a bit fuzzy at those sizes but I'll see what I can do. What would you want it to say?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> You can, but the larger you make it, the more it will distort. It will be a bit fuzzy at those sizes but I'll see what I can do. What would you want it to say?


Well it doesn't have to be that big as big as looks good, and I think simply The Puff logo and puff.com Then maybe Thanks You!

So Logo Puff.com Thanks You!

Would that work Bro, plus any idea's but the Pufferfish has to be used with puff.com for use to use it. Or Jon gets mad very mad, LOL J/K But he has said in the past we can use it for puff events but it has to be complete per copyrights and such!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice write up Dave, we look forward to representing Puff at this event. I look forward to say, thank you to our young men and woman.

Thanks for your support...
Vinnie


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Yo Vinnie!! * :wave:

Look at You n The Brothers Rockin the Golf Tourny!!!!!!

*That is a beautiful thang!!* :biggrin:

You guys _know_ I'm in!! :nod:

:rockon:


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm giving this bad boy a bump, why wouldn't I?
Vinnie


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

A package is on the way Dave !


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Well it doesn't have to be that big as big as looks good, and I think simply The Puff logo and puff.com Then maybe Thanks You!
> 
> So Logo Puff.com Thanks You!
> 
> Would that work Bro, plus any idea's but the Pufferfish has to be used with puff.com for use to use it. Or Jon gets mad very mad, LOL J/K But he has said in the past we can use it for puff events but it has to be complete per copyrights and such!


I can do whatever artwork you need, I just don't have any way to print it. Know anyone with access to a plotter?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> I can do whatever artwork you need, I just don't have any way to print it. Know anyone with access to a plotter?


I don't know what a plotter is but we can print color as large as 11 x 17 can it be put on a cd and I take it to kinkos?

Also George just drop shipped a fiver to me. it would be nice if people contributing to this to post here so we can get an idea on the count. Thanks to those that already have!!

Thanks Guy's


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> I'm giving this bad boy a bump, why wouldn't I?
> Vinnie


So Bro Me , you and Sean at the table so far, Talk with Kevin and see if we need anything else? They have beer and stuff right?


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

He said he would buy us all steaks who ever showed up from puff to work. I have a table, it would be nice to have one of those pop up tent tops. I'll see if I can get one from someone. There will be adult beverages for those who would like.

Vinnie



smelvis said:


> So Bro Me , you and Sean at the table so far, Talk with Kevin and see if we need anything else? They have beer and stuff right?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> He said he would buy us all steaks who ever showed up from puff to work. I have a table, it would be nice to have one of those pop up tent tops. I'll see if I can get one from someone. There will be adult beverages for those who would like.
> 
> Vinnie


I have a pop up if I can get Sean to help me dig in the shed to find it. So cigars is all we need then?


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I have a pop up if I can get Sean to help me dig in the shed to find it. So cigars is all we need then?


Um I think I saw it buried in the back of one of your humidors, so how bout I look thru there while you check the garage :lol:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Um I think I saw it buried in the back of one of your humidors, so how bout I look thru there while you check the garage :lol:


Dude you know no tricks are needed you have un fettered access to all humidors, I do need to get a bigger or more Opus Humidors so I may lock those.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave, i will be at a AA confence that weekend, But for sure i can send sticks for this


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I don't know what a plotter is but we can print color as large as 11 x 17 can it be put on a cd and I take it to kinkos?
> 
> Also George just drop shipped a fiver to me. it would be nice if people contributing to this to post here so we can get an idea on the count. Thanks to those that already have!!
> 
> Thanks Guy's


If you're kinkos does large format printing, sure. A plotter is a large format printer that's used to make things like blueprints, posters, signs etc. I can supply it in Photoshop, Illustrator, EPS, or PDF format.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> Dave, i will be at a AA confence that weekend, But for sure i can send sticks for this


LOL, lord knows you have extra now


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> If you're kinkos does large format printing, sure. A plotter is a large format printer that's used to make things like blueprints, posters, signs etc. I can supply it in Photoshop, Illustrator, EPS, or PDF format.


I would say PDF I do blue prints there from cd's now and then.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I would say PDF I do blue prints there from cd's now and then.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


What's your lead time on this? Sorry for the 21 questions bro. lol.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I have a pop up if I can get Sean to help me dig in the shed to find it. So cigars is all we need then?


You had talked about cheap cutters, let me know what I can pitch in $ to help on that. I am meeting Chris for lunch up at Smoky Joe's today, if Vicki is there I'll ask about match's and a possible donation of some sticks.

Vinnie


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Dave, I just saw Vinnie today and he told me about this... I also told him about the hell I'm going through... so, there's a SMALL chance I'll space this... 

You know we have plans to see each other soon, maybe you could remind me to bring a pile for the event... or you can just have a bunch of my sticks at the August 14th Team WA Herf. 

Maybe you guys should go post this over there too... so other Team WA people bring spares to the Joe's herf.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good Idea Chris and Bro Thanks for the support you can't begin to understand what it means right now!!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Time for a bump...
We could use the botl's help...
Thanks, Vinnie


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll have something on the way next week.

as for the rest of you reading this,get involved!!
think how good this will look on your cigar resume when the level 3 opportunity comes back around.

does he participate in PUFF forum activities? check one __yes __no


thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Late night bump!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Wild 7EVEN said:


> Late night bump!


Thanks Sean you smoking pretty good at the ol homestead I hear these day's, Grand reserva ya gonna be a snob like Jesse now aint ya?

PS
anyone sending cigars for this event please leave a note saying so, That ways they won't get mixed in with the regular troop stuff!

Thanks all!!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> What's your lead time on this? Sorry for the 21 questions bro. lol.


The Tourny is August 20th so a week before would be plenty, how about this..


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

smelvis said:


> The Tourny is August 20th so a week before would be plenty, how about this..


That would look pretty awesome!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

shuckins said:


> i'll have something on the way next week.
> 
> as for the rest of you reading this,get involved!!
> think how good this will look on your cigar resume when the level 3 opportunity comes back around.
> ...


 I love you Ron


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> The Tourny is August 20th so a week before would be plenty, how about this..


I can do something like that, just going to have to isolate the puffer fish and figure out what font they're using so I can duplicate it. Unless of course you have the inside track to get that info .


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> I can do something like that, just going to have to isolate the puffer fish and figure out what font they're using so I can duplicate it. Unless of course you have the inside track to get that info .


Dave Blaylock did it I think one of the Mods?

Dave are you there bro do have the artwork we need here?

Thanks


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by shuckins 

...............

_Does he participate in PUFF forum activities? check one __yes __no_

_thanks in advance for your help!!_



jessejava187 said:


> I love you Ron


Hey Jessebro!

I think you forgot to check the "Yes" box fo yourself! :dunno:

Lemme get that for ya!!:nod:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *shuckins* 

...........................

_does he participate in PUFF forum activities? check one *X*_ yes __no_

*Rock On My Brotha!!!*

:rockon:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave: 
I cant get to post office right away, but I will send some cigars to you, to be received well before the event on the 20th of August. 

Thanks for your participation and effort. Jerry


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave: 

How far away are you from Shoreline or Maple Valley Washington? I have some people their. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Dave:
> 
> How far away are you from Shoreline or Maple Valley Washington? I have some people their.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


Hi Jerry
Very close 5 and ten miles I live in Bellevue. Shorline id closer but I don't have a car?

Thanks


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

This is for the Puff Golf Tourny Booth effort. :usa2:


0309 2880 0001 9651 0871



Thanks for organizing it Gentlemen! :high5:


.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Phil :yo:


Also Thanks Kym Cigar Loony  for this 14 pack of nice ones!!



Also Thanks ???? For this Five of Perdomo 10th no note or identification!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Phil :yo:
> 
> Also Thanks Kym Cigar Loony  for this 14 pack of nice ones!!
> 
> Also Thanks ???? For this Five of Perdomo 10th no note or identification!


The perdomos were from me... Glad to see they got there. I added a gift message, but it must not have been picked up when they shipped em.

I'm gonna try to send out some more shortly if the funds are sufficient...
You are going a GREAT job with the cigars for troops...

By the way, are you a vet? Just curious.
8 years USN here.

George


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Dave I just sent you some stuff for the troops. So long as these are for soldiers in the golf tournament you can use what you can either way.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks George and Kevin

No not a Vet just a guy I do have a lot of active and non active military in my family though!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Phil


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks T.W. and Eric


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey!

You know what they say about Golfers right?

*"They know how to swing!"* :doh: :lol: :nod: :lock1: :eyebrows:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Quick Phil we need golf jokes, okay not so quick we have 3 weeks LOL but I do not golf Thank God I am just sitting at a table but am excited to meet our troops and represent Puff with so Far Vinnie and Sean!

More are welcome if ya have the time folks, and yes we still need some more better sticks.

Thanks All

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> I can do something like that, just going to have to isolate the puffer fish and figure out what font they're using so I can duplicate it. Unless of course you have the inside track to get that info .


Hi Scott
Is this going to happen Bro, No worries if not but need to know so if not we can make other plans.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Hi Scott
> Is this going to happen Bro, No worries if not but need to know so if not we can make other plans.
> 
> Thanks Bro!


Dave, 
How's this? I was working on it all evening so I didn't see your post till now - your comments and suggestions are welcome. I didn't hear back from anyone on obtaining the actual art elements so I sketched & vectorized them. I could blow this thing up the size of a billboard and there would be no loss in fidelity.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

wow i think that is awsome, wow that all i have to say


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dave,

sean and i, will come over the week before or whatever and sent up the cigars in baggies and all that. just let me know when


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

jessejava187 said:


> wow i think that is awsome, wow that all i have to say


Thanks Jesse, only wish I was close enough to help you guys out with the event in person. I'm happy to do whatever I can to help the troops; I have a number of friends, coworkers and Brother masons who have been - or are currently - deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Thanks Jesse, only wish I was close enough to help you guys out with the event in person. I'm happy to do whatever I can to help the troops; I have a number of friends, coworkers and Brother masons who have been - or are currently - deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan.


Scott
Dude That is amazing, I love that you added the emblems for all branches, I may go ahead and pay to have that on vynal if it's not to much. Dude That's awesome.

LMK what the cost would be?

Thanks for all the hard work on this Dang that looks nice!!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

By the way - I can get that professionally printed on a vinyl banner at a very affordable rate:
2'x5' - $50
3'x6' - $90
Can get hems and pockets for free or grommets for $1.50 each.
Maybe if everyone kicks in a few bucks we could do this one up right. I'd gladly pay for it myself if money weren't so tight right now.

EDIT: Read your mind, Dave! :lol:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Scott
> Dude That is amazing, I love that you added the emblems for all branches, I may go ahead and pay to have that on vynal if it's not to much. Dude That's awesome.
> 
> LMK what the cost would be?
> ...


You should see it full size - the artboard I'm working on in Illustrator is currently sized at 24"x60" and everything is nice and crisp... It just looks a little blurry on here because its scaled down so much.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> By the way - I can get that professionally printed on a vinyl banner at a very affordable rate:
> 2'x5' - $50
> 3'x6' - $90
> Can get hems and pockets for free or grommets for $1.50 each.
> ...


I'd say 2x5 is plenty big and send me your PP and I'll send the money if anyone else wants to chip in I wouldn't complain. LOL

Thanks Scott Great work Bro!!

PS don't forget to add the cost to ship it to us as well Bro!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I'd say 2x5 is plenty big and send me your PP and I'll send the money if anyone else wants to chip in I wouldn't complain. LOL
> 
> Thanks Scott Great work Bro!!
> 
> PS don't forget to add the cost to ship it to us as well Bro!!


Shipping to your address is 10 bucks on top of the cost so you're looking at 60 bucks total with a delivery date of 8/12. When I got the banner done for my masonic lodge, we went with the free pole pockets at the top and bottom and that worked out pretty good.

As long as the blessing has been given to use the puffer fish, we should be good to go after some last minute centering/adjustments/tweaks. I also have to add in some bleed cushion there so nothing gets cut off.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

PRINT RESOLUTION
# Custom vinyl banners are printed up to 720 dpi in full color process.
# Inks used on the custom banners are made with automotive-grade pigments designed to resist fading for 2 years on the vinyl banner.

CUSTOM VINYL BANNER - VINYL SIGN Characteristics
# 13 ounce vinyl banner, three-ply material with PVC on the outside layers and an 800 denier polyester scrim inside.
# Vinyl banners are produced by LG Chemical, one of the largest billboard flex-vinyl producers in the world.
# Black is standard for the back side of the vinyl.
# Vinyl banners has a semi-gloss finish. Anti-mildew, anti-UV, and the vinyl is flame retardant.
# Our custom vinyl banners are designed to withstand temperatures as low as minus 55 degrees Fahrenheit.
# Vinyl banners are guaranteed to resist fading for 2 years in excess of 15%.
# Vinyl banners with UV clear coat (which must be requested at the time of the order and which has an additional cost) are guaranteed for three (3) years against fading in excess of 15%.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Shipping to your address is 10 bucks on top of the cost so you're looking at 60 bucks total with a delivery date of 8/12. When I got the banner done for my masonic lodge, we went with the free pole pockets at the top and bottom and that worked out pretty good.
> 
> As long as the blessing has been given to use the puffer fish, we should be good to go after some last minute centering/adjustments/tweaks.


I pm'ed Jon a picture so we will know soon, But I did ask before and he loved it, we are after all promoting Puff.

As long as Puff.com was with the puffer fish is what mattered, I'll let you know as soon as I hear but doubt he would not just Love it Bro!

Cutting it close is the date pretty firm, when do we need to order to make that date?

Thanks Again Scott, Incredible Job Bro! The rest as far as the free holes and such whatever you think is fine!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> I pm'ed Jon a picture so we will know soon, But I did ask before and he loved it, we are after all promoting Puff.
> 
> As long as Puff.com was with the puffer fish is what mattered, I'll let you know as soon as I hear but doubt he would not just Love it Bro!
> 
> ...


Ok... My reservation is that I kind of stylized it a bit for the sake of getting it in vector format so it's not exactly the same. I also couldn't locate the exact font so I used something that appears to be in the same family and I just wanted to make sure Jon is cool with those slight changes - don't want to ruffle any feathers!!

I sent you a PM on the lead time already, but the company I use has an on time guarantee. I imagine by the time I clean up the artwork to get it ready for submission (still need to sleep and go to work!!), we may very well hit their cutoff for that date. Worst comes to worst, I'll just upgrade the shipping to 2 day air and pick up the difference in cost.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Shipping to your address is 10 bucks on top of the cost so you're looking at 60 bucks total with a delivery date of 8/12. When I got the banner done for my masonic lodge, we went with the free pole pockets at the top and bottom and that worked out pretty good.
> 
> As long as the blessing has been given to use the puffer fish, we should be good to go after some last minute centering/adjustments/tweaks. I also have to add in some bleed cushion there so nothing gets cut off.


Thanks Scott very Professional Bro, Money has been sent! anyone wants to chip in can if they want or just send some quality cigars for the soldier Golfers!!

I like it very much!!

Dave


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

on the way dave:
0309 1140 0000 0502 0647


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Ok... My reservation is that I kind of stylized it a bit for the sake of getting it in vector format so it's not exactly the same. I also couldn't locate the exact font so I used something that appears to be in the same family and I just wanted to make sure Jon is cool with those slight changes - don't want to ruffle any feathers!!
> 
> I sent you a PM on the lead time already, but the company I use has an on time guarantee. I imagine by the time I clean up the artwork to get it ready for submission (still need to sleep and go to work!!), we may very well hit their cutoff for that date. Worst comes to worst, I'll just upgrade the shipping to 2 day air and pick up the difference in cost.


Go for it Scott
Jon gave his go ahead and in his own words he loves it and thinks it's Fantastic.

Dave


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Go for it Scott
> Jon gave his go ahead and in his own words he loves it and thinks it's Fantastic.
> 
> Dave


10-4, Proceeding with Operation Gar Banner


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet!! This banner is gonna be awesome!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

You're welcome! It's my pleasure to be able to help you guys out!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok... well... I went to spruce a couple of things up and this is what happened...









Pending any further input from you guys, this is pretty much going to be my final version once I add in the bleed areas for the printing company.

Here are some actual print size renders based on a 2'x5' banner.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scott you the Man!!! an Artist Bro Thanks so much, 

People check it out were friggen professionals now LOL


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Scott you the Man!!! an Artist Bro Thanks so much,
> 
> People check it out were friggen professionals now LOL


Thanks Dave... it took me forever to figure out how to lace the barbed wire through the lettering like that. I'd be able to do it in a few minutes in photoshop, but illustrator is a totally different ballgame so it's been a fun learning experience for me. I was going for a desert sunset gradient in the background, but I can change it back to sky blue in about 3 seconds if y'all liked that one better.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> Thanks Dave... it took me forever to figure out how to lace the barbed wire through the lettering like that. I'd be able to do it in a few minutes in photoshop, but illustrator is a totally different ballgame so it's been a fun learning experience for me. I was going for a desert sunset gradient in the background, but I can change it back to sky blue in about 3 seconds if y'all liked that one better.


Lets let you be the judge Bro I trust ya!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Scott
What would it take to print out a frame able small copy for my wall of Honor?\


Time to get a few hours see ya all soon, Thanks Scott!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Hey Scott
> What would it take to print out a frame able small copy for my wall of Honor?\
> 
> Time to get a few hours see ya all soon, Thanks Scott!


Shoot me over your email address and I'll send you a jpg or a png file. What size picture?


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Dave,

I just sent you some gars for the tourney.

I hope everyone has a blast. Wish I could be there.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*WOW!!!!*:jaw:

*SCOTT___________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:bowdown: That is freakin beautiful Sir!!!!!!!!

Thank you SO much!
That is gonna bring a lot of joy to a lot of people!!!!! :grouphug:

_"I was going for a desert sunset gradient in the background, but I can change it back to sky blue in about 3 seconds if y'all liked that one better."_

I _really_ like the "desert sunset gradient"!

Did I mention....

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

("Virtual" :bump2: cause I'm not allowed to bump you again for a while...)

:usa2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

EricF said:


> Dave,
> 
> I just sent you some gars for the tourney.
> 
> I hope everyone has a blast. Wish I could be there.


Thanks Eric 
We will take pictures as we are allowed so you can be!

Dave


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> *WOW!!!!*:jaw:
> 
> *SCOTT___________!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Thanks Fiddlah!

Banner has been ordered with next day air shipping directly to Dave. Wish I could see the finished product first hand, it should look killer!! Dave, if you could, please take a pic for me the day of the event so I can see how it came out. And none of that Team WA certified camera bs either .


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Wow! Awesome! Great job!!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

The printing company returned the prepress proof to me - everything looked great so I gave the go ahead to continue. Dave, you should get it by next tuesday or so. I'll shoot the tracking number over to you once I get it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

guitar7272 said:


> The printing company returned the prepress proof to me - everything looked great so I gave the go ahead to continue. Dave, you should get it by next tuesday or so. I'll shoot the tracking number over to you once I get it.


Thanks Scott
Very Nice Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Big Kevin Thanks man bigload! and Keven Thanks for Your Service Brother!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Ron shuckins Thanks Bro!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From John M in Indianapolis

Thanks John very Nice Bro!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Great job everyone!!
I'll be sending some more out by week's end.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

guitar7272 said:


> Shoot me over your email address and I'll send you a jpg or a png file. What size picture?


 Scott, I would love to have one too, thanks so much for doing this for our guys and gals. I can't wait to represent Puff and thank the troops!
Vinnie


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave, I'll bring you some cash to the event to help pay for the banner!
If you need it before, let me know, I can mail it out.
Vinnie


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Vinnie said:


> Dave, I'll bring you some cash to the event to help pay for the banner!
> If you need it before, let me know, I can mail it out.
> Vinnie


I'm not worried about it but Sean said the same so if ya insist 20 a piece will be close enough.

Thanks Guy's and day of.

So our job is sitting there all day smoking, meeting our heroes and maybe smoking with some as well. It's a hard job but we can do it :usa2:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Scott, I would love to have one too, thanks so much for doing this for our guys and gals. I can't wait to represent Puff and thank the troops!
> Vinnie


I sent it over to you via mail, but for anyone else who wants a copy, here's one that's formatted in a conventional picture size. The banner is too wide to frame in a standard frame.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Fantastic Scott


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

smelvis said:


> From Big Kevin Thanks man bigload! and Keven Thanks for Your Service Brother!!


I've never been in the service Dave?? You are welcome for all but that. :biggrin1:

Thanks to the troops and those guys I mentioned in my note. You guys rock!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about!

















I'm a little bummed because the transparency masks I set up to accomplish weaving the barbed wire through the letters must not have transferred over to their printing software; the effect is not as clean as my final image was. In the grand scheme of things though, I think it still looks good the way it came out and next time, I'll know enough to just cut the paths instead of masking them. Oh well, c'est la vie... I hope everyone likes it!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

awesome work scott


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam Dave just stumbled across this!

I get some out to you this Saturday.

No guarantee's but the wife has talked about baking, no guarantee depends on the weather.

Shhh don't tell Ron!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Scott,

That banner came out freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!! Hat's off to ya for that and to everyone else involved!!!:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Whoa.. what's going on here.. 

Scott, that is an awesome banner. Incredible job with it. 

Dave, I'm going to send out a package this week. If you have a pp addy, I'll toss in a little toward the banner too, just let me know what it is.

Great job guys. You all ROCK!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> Dam Dave just stumbled across this!
> 
> I get some out to you this Saturday.
> 
> ...


Okay Thanks Ron doesn't that stuff anymore said his was suppose to come to me now. J/K :usa2:

Yes Scott took us up a notch and if ya haven''t he needs some RG It won't let me for awhile dang it!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

bigslowrock said:


> awesome work scott





EricF said:


> Scott,
> 
> That banner came out freakin' awesome!!!!!!!!!! Hat's off to ya for that and to everyone else involved!!!:usa2::usa2::usa2::usa2:





tmajer15 said:


> Whoa.. what's going on here..
> 
> Scott, that is an awesome banner. Incredible job with it.
> 
> ...





smelvis said:


> Okay Thanks Ron doesn't that stuff anymore said his was suppose to come to me now. J/K :usa2:
> 
> Yes Scott took us up a notch and if ya haven''t he needs some RG It won't let me for awhile dang it!


Thanks guys! I took it out of the box and was floored by how sharp and vibrant everything came out. Taking the time to learn a little Illustrator was definitely the right call for this project.:usa2:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay Thanks Ron doesn't that stuff anymore said his was suppose to come to me now. J/K :usa2:
> 
> Yes Scott took us up a notch and if ya haven''t he needs some RG It won't let me for awhile dang it!


I got your back Dave! And I'll see about getting something out for this next week!

Scott, excellent work on the banner!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

phager said:


> I got your back Dave! And I'll see about getting something out for this next week!
> 
> Scott, excellent work on the banner!


Thanks Pat - it was def. my honor being able to help out with this event!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Up goes Scott's rg. Great, awesome job!!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Scott that banner is unbelievable!! You are the man. Thanks for making us look good.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I am sooooo pumped about this event. I can't believe (yes I can) how much the site pulled together for this. 

It will be an honor for Dave, Sean and myself to be there to thank the troops on behalf of Puff!

It's going to be a big day, I'm just saying!!!

Scott, you rock!

Vinnie


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

WOW!! Overwhelmed. Speechless. 
As the guy who told my BOTL about this event a couple of months ago and one of the tournament directors, I had no idea this would be the response. I am absolutely floored. 
The banner is absolutely brilliant and will be proudly presented at our 3rd annual event. I don't know how this site feels about posting links to other websites, but if someone responds that it is o.k. I will post the link for those who wish to see where their efforts are going.
On behalf of the Night Stalker Association-West I wish to thank each and every one of you who has contributed in any way to this cause. I assure you that the troops at this event will feel appreciated for that which they do, and I hope I may in some way repay your kindness in the future.

Most respectfully,
Catfish63
US Army Active Duty Aviator


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Wow... very nice banner!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Catfish63 said:


> WOW!! Overwhelmed. Speechless.
> As the guy who told my BOTL about this event a couple of months ago and one of the tournament directors, I had no idea this would be the response. I am absolutely floored.
> The banner is absolutely brilliant and will be proudly presented at our 3rd annual event. I don't know how this site feels about posting links to other websites, but if someone responds that it is o.k. I will post the link for those who wish to see where their efforts are going.
> On behalf of the Night Stalker Association-West I wish to thank each and every one of you who has contributed in any way to this cause. I assure you that the troops at this event will feel appreciated for that which they do, *and I hope I may in some way repay your kindness in the future*.
> ...


Kevin, You and all the other men and women in the armed forces have and do repay us all for our small tokens of appreciation everyday.

For me it's an honor to send cigars and any other small things to help. And frankly what little I do do is nowhere near enough to adequately thank all of you who protect our rights and freedoms on a daily basis.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

phager said:


> Kevin, You and all the other men and women in the armed forces have and do repay us all for our small tokens of appreciation everyday.
> 
> For me it's an honor to send cigars and any other small things to help. And frankly what little I do do is nowhere near enough to adequately thank all of you who protect our rights and freedoms on a daily basis.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


Couldn't have said it better myself. My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Catfish63 said:


> WOW!! Overwhelmed. Speechless.
> As the guy who told my BOTL about this event a couple of months ago and one of the tournament directors, I had no idea this would be the response. I am absolutely floored.
> The banner is absolutely brilliant and will be proudly presented at our 3rd annual event. I don't know how this site feels about posting links to other websites, but if someone responds that it is o.k. I will post the link for those who wish to see where their efforts are going.
> On behalf of the Night Stalker Association-West I wish to thank each and every one of you who has contributed in any way to this cause. I assure you that the troops at this event will feel appreciated for that which they do, and I hope I may in some way repay your kindness in the future.
> ...


See Ya soon Bro! Thanks for Letting us be a small part of your outing!!

Dave


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Eric F
A very nice premiere sampler!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Bro a very nice stack of stick a box some cutters and a bumper stick and bottle opener, Thanks Chris aka ckay


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a quick update - Banner is on its way to Dave with expected delivery of 8/7. :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Scott
The banner turned out so much better than i could have hoped!!!!

Now today we had a couple cigar donations.


From Dave aka BigD618 a nice selection Thanks Bro!!! and yes the one pic is bad if ya don't like it keep it to yourself please, I do the best I can, Thanks!! 




And from PG another nice selection Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Dave, just sent some gars out today. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tmajer15 said:


> Dave, just sent some gars out today. Thanks for all you do.


Thanks Tom, Ditto you guy's make it easy!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> From Dave aka BigD618 a nice selection Thanks Bro!!!


man, no love from smelvis.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> man, no love from smelvis.


Sorry Bro went right over my head!

*The Big Load of Cigars above are from Jason as well

Thanks My Friend and sorry I missed Ya!!

Dave *:hug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We got the Banner, Thanks Scott it is Beautiful!!!!!

Dave


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome! Glad it made it ok!


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

By the way, what we usually do with ours is put a metal rod shorter than the banner in the bottom pocket to keep it from flapping in the wind.


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome banner, Scott! It will be put to good use.

Catfish63


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Catfish63 said:


> Awesome banner, Scott! It will be put to good use.
> 
> Catfish63


Hey Kevin
Will we be allowed to take photos as long as the people being taken approve of it?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

The wife took care of it for me yesterday. Not sure what she sent, i told her what drawer to take out of.

Should be there in a day or two.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

phager said:


> Kevin, You and all the other men and women in the armed forces have and do repay us all for our small tokens of appreciation everyday.
> 
> For me it's an honor to send cigars and any other small things to help. And frankly what little I do do is nowhere near enough to adequately thank all of you who protect our rights and freedoms on a daily basis.
> 
> Thank you from the bottom of my heart!


+1

Thank you Sir! :usa2:

.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Dave, I have a package heading out for the outing tomorrow.


----------



## Catfish63 (May 2, 2010)

Photos at the event are no problem at all!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> Hey Dave, I have a package heading out for the outing tomorrow.


Thanks Dan! eace:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damn it sucks im not going to be there, Dave im sorry, I know you and sean will have a great time


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Dan! eace:


As promised DC# 0305 0830 0000 2999 4095


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Tom


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Scott


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Grumpy


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wish I could be there, I think you guys are going to have a great time


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tmajer15 said:


> Wish I could be there, I think you guys are going to have a great time


You all will be bro, we'll take plenty of pictures :rockon:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ben


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

The banner looks awesome.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Scardinoz said:


> Without having read through the entire thread, is this still an area where we could use some assistance?


We did a rough count via the thread today and are around 240/260 we can keep going or shift back over to the normal troop thread. They said the event was 160 Soldiers and many may not smoke so that's a couple two or three a piece, we will probably take a few more because Puff can not run out sitting in front of our Beautiful banner Scott built us 

I will post a need if the troop charity section that if a bunch of us spent 20 or so would save me a bunch of money we are still pretty stocked on cigars for awhile. Look for Lighters thread in that section if ya want to send something.

Thanks Everyone I am sure Kevin Appreciates it, I know we all do!!!

Dave/Vinnie/Sean and of course Kevin

Many more I just named the guy's that will be there!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Not begging we are doing just fine from our last raffle but if anyone is looking to spend a $20 spot some of these lighters shipped free to me is what is costing me the most now, of course that's because we stocked up on everything else, Ok and maxin and other mens magazines.

Anyway these are very decent $2.00 lighters if ya buy 10 or so make sure you click bulkrate shipping it seriously reduces the cost per lighter. I send 8 to 10 per shipment.

Thanks not an emergency so if ya can't afford it no worries, and Thanks to all!

Dave link to the lighter I like best below.

DealExtreme: $2.69 Compact 1300-C Butane Jet Lighter


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

From Dan aka MrMayorga
Another nice package!

Thanks Dan


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

And more from Joe aka Deep 

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this, I was gonna bring some sticks on Saturday but if your full up I suppose some cabbage for lighters is in order.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Not sure how I missed this, I was gonna bring some sticks on Saturday but if your full up I suppose some cabbage for lighters is in order.


Thanks for the sticks Justin!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay the day is tomorrow, All loaded up well over 300 sticks, I mixed in some boxes for presentation, picked up the rental car and Sean is meeting me early in the morn.

Thanks for all the sticks and support, Will post pics ASAP probably late tomorrow night.

Have a great Day!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Man I can't believe I missed this. Being an ex PGA Pro and all, I'm always more than willing to help with any kind of a golf tournament. I hope you guys had a blast Dave.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

We did David and more important the troops seemed to be having a good time. Next time brother!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Are there any pics??


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

grumpy1328 said:


> Are there any pics??


Pics are here in this thread,

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../274556-golf-puff-mix-up-catfish-his-men.html


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Found 'em. My bad. 
Great pics, and a great job by Dave and the others who set this up. The banner looked great! I was just happy to have a small part in this thing. 
I've been to a lot of golf tourneys, and never have seen anything like this!


----------

